# JBL T-545



## Steinarne (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,need badges.Orange/white ones without white frames for my old JBL`s.
Anyone who knows about any?
Happy easter


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Love those speakers! Did you try contacting JBL? GLW the search!


----------



## Steinarne (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestion Old Skewl.Not available OEM anymore.Complete grilles was available for short time ago,but out of stock now.
Have to find some copies..


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Thre are some in flea market in several countries. That T545 were very popular in 80's


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Would these work?: New 2pcs JBL Orange Grille Emblems Hi Fi Speaker Logo Badge Stickers | eBay

or http://www.ebay.com/itm/JBL-Orange-...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aea53488e

or maybe these could be modded: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-P...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item3a8372a0c6&vxp=mtr


----------

